
Show HN: Cloud Migration – Migrate Between Dropbox, OneDrive, GoogleDrive, etc. - PearTechFiend
https://community.couchdrop.io/hc/en-us/articles/360001297056-Couchdrop-Releases-Move-BETA
======
kevinyun
This is awesome. After years of being a dedicated Dropbox customer, I changed
my cloud to Google Drive last year. The migration alone took more than a week,
and I've been miserable ever since.

The Google Drive sync product is a third-class citizen compared to Dropbox,
and I no longer view personal cloud storage as commodities, as was the
original reason I switched over.

~~~
3guk
I attempted to migrate to Google Drive a while back, and had the same
experience as you - I was plagued with issues with the sync client, it kept
crashing when trying to upload 600gb of data.

Tried to resolve it a few times and gave up in the end, the customer service
was fairly useless - figured it was a sign that I should stick with Dropbox.

------
hiram112
At any time during the transfer, do my unencrypted files end up on your
machines? There is no such thing as _free_ anymore ;)

~~~
kevinyun
Great question -- I'd also like to know this

------
polyterative
How are you paying the costs?

